# JRO03O Radios for Toro (FF02/FG02)



## Snow02

Here's an update zip for the latest radios. You can flash this over any radios.

Download

MD5: 52cb0605b23492e78d6e2c2de3969768










If you need to revert the radios for some reason, razorloves has all the old ones here.


----------



## Lurch81

Is there a update to the new build that is flash able over any build

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

How are they running so far for you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

Lurch81 said:


> Is there a update to the new build that is flash able over any build
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can make one, sure. I figured most people should be on the latest FC04/FC05 though.


----------



## Nuance

Smcdo123 said:


> How are they running so far for you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1 I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## miketoasty

Updating now to the latest release (JRO03O) that includes the new radio's. Will post how it goes in an hour or two.


----------



## morbidz

thanks, flashed fine.


----------



## uh-oh

OK, not seeing any improvement for CDMA/ EVDO. Readings taken at the same spot on my desk.
Oh, well, it was worth a shot...
Old








New


----------



## gambit07

Is the new bootloader out anywhere yet?


----------



## Snow02

Smcdo123 said:


> How are they running so far for you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My phone didn't explode? I just flashed it myself. Seems fine.

Op updated with a zip to flash over any radio combination.


----------



## Smcdo123

gambit07 said:


> Is the new bootloader out anywhere yet?


The boot loaders aren't device specific so yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dri94

gambit07 said:


> Is the new bootloader out anywhere yet?


I believe its the same bootloader already out. The maguro one everyones using

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

uh-oh said:


> OK, not seeing any improvement for CDMA/ EVDO. Readings taken at the same spot on my desk.
> Oh, well, it was worth a shot...
> Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New


Radios very rarely do anything for raw reception.


----------



## Smcdo123

Mines getting better data speeds but I also never have an issue with my radio so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84

Thanks for posting these

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smcdo123

Switches real good from WiFi to 4G. Also using my lte toggle switching off then back on it reconnects alot quicker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123

Here's the other radios if people need them! 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo

Haha, i am DL'ing this really slowly on my Toro because I am stuck in CDMA with no bars in a place where i usually have 3 bars of LTE. I need these radios.


----------



## gambit07

my signal got slightly worse, dbm-103 vs dbm-100


----------



## Snow02

Smcdo123 said:


> Here's the other radios if people need them!
> http://rootzwiki.com...-flashable-zip/
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Shouldn't need them. I linked a new zip in the op that can be flashed over anything. But thanks


----------



## Snow02

gambit07 said:


> my signal got slightly worse, dbm-103 vs dbm-100


That's well within the normal fluctuation range and not attributable to the radio software. Again, radios are not going to affect your reception readings.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

Anyone have the MD5 hash to verify with?


----------



## fallingd0wn

Can we get a checksum for the file please? Just want to make sure it's all there before I flash.


----------



## Snow02

mAlfunkti0n said:


> Anyone have the MD5 hash to verify with?


MD5 is now in the OP.


----------



## gambit07

Dri94 said:


> I believe its the same bootloader already out. The maguro one everyones using
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Would you mind sending me a link? I've looked around but can't seem to find it, could you also link the newest baseband? Thanks!!


----------



## Smcdo123

Snow02 said:


> Shouldn't need them. I linked a new zip in the op that can be flashed over anything. But thanks


Yeah but if for some reason this radio doesn't like the nexus and need a different radio. Maybe throw it in the OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SplicedX

FWIW, I just flashed this and got a nice imrovement in signal. Before, I would mostly be 3g at my desk with intermittent jumps to 4g, and now I have 2 bars of 4g and solid connection. I know that the bars aren't good indicators of signal, but these radios are doing well so far.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

Snow02 said:


> MD5 is now in the OP.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## rman18

SplicedX said:


> FWIW, I just flashed this and got a nice imrovement in signal. Before, I would mostly be 3g at my desk with intermittent jumps to 4g, and now I have 2 bars of 4g and solid connection. I know that the bars aren't good indicators of signal, but these radios are doing well so far.


This is what I'm hoping for... I get 2 or 3 bars of 4g at my desk but it still switches to 3g periodically.


----------



## Snow02

rman18 said:


> This is what I'm hoping for... I get 2 or 3 bars of 4g at my desk but it still switches to 3g periodically.


It is possible they could help better hang on to/acquire a 4G signal. I'm in a really strong LTE area so can't test the fringe area performance. But that does sound good. Let us know how they work.


----------



## trparky

I patched my phone and did a DD dump of the LTE radio to an .IMG file. If anyone wants it, I can upload it.


----------



## ljv

trparky said:


> I patched my phone and did a DD dump of the LTE radio to an .IMG file. If anyone wants it, I can upload it.


I'll take an img please. Thanks.


----------



## RageXicity

Went from -120 to -100

Improvement confirmed


----------



## SuperChargedJ

Snow02 said:


> Here's an update zip for the latest radios. You can flash this over any radios.
> 
> Download
> 
> MD5: 52cb0605b23492e78d6e2c2de3969768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to revert the radios for some reason, razorloves has all the old ones here.


Everything working good here. Thanks for making this available to everyone.


----------



## gbenj

I actually saw my data speeds halve with this radio update. See results below.

Phone was sitting on my desk for both tests, done about 10 minutes apart. (I'm in downtown NYC so its possible that some outside factor could have influenced the results.)

Will test again throughout the day and see if things pick up but worth noting if anyone else sees similar behavior.










Bottom 4 tests are the 'Before' and top 4 are the 'After'


----------



## RageXicity

I still get data drops. That's unfortunate


----------



## deVorteX

my lte radio isn't changing.... I'm not getting any fastboot error, but radio still says FC05, not FG05. what can I be doing wrong?


----------



## masully84

trparky said:


> JRO03O Radios.zip
> *MD5:* CEC748BA4DFFC7E88FEC80E233EFF9AF
> 
> JRO03O_radio.img
> *MD5:* CD08B857D9610BFCEB48DB31FC0F018C


Someone was bound to ask so I will, this is the full radios? Not a patch from 4.0.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dmmarck

Flashed splendidly, thank you!


----------



## 3vohusker

gbenj said:


> I actually saw my data speeds halve with this radio update. See results below.
> 
> Phone was sitting on my desk for both tests, done about 10 minutes apart. (I'm in downtown NYC so its possible that some outside factor could have influenced the results.)
> 
> Will test again throughout the day and see if things pick up but worth noting if anyone else sees similar behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom 4 tests are the 'Before' and top 4 are the 'After'


Are you using lte or evdo??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## igotgame

I assume these will work on ICS as well as JB right?

Sent from my AOKP GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## gbenj

3vohusker said:


> Are you using lte or evdo??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


LTE

Edit: Speeds may see low, but in a brick building in densely populated downtown NYC, thats about what I'd expect. Max I've seen in residential neighborhoods of NYC is ~ 15 downstream


----------



## 3vohusker

I see no changes at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spider210

Well time to flash these... my gf and I always have -93db for 3g we only live in 3g area but the tower we can see from our back yard where a droid razor picks up -67db in the same place...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky

The IMG file that I posted is not a Fastboot image, it's a CWM/TWRP image file. *Don't flash in Fastboot, only flash in CWM/TWRP.*

Yes, the ZIP file I posted is the full radios, not a patch.


----------



## Burncycle

3vohusker said:


> I see no changes at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It isn't going to increase your speeds. Could have told you that









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## belogical

I noticed when flashing that it said "FC05" was flashing. I freaked out and thought I picked the wrong file. It was the correct radios though. Maybe a typo in the script?


----------



## masully84

trparky said:


> The IMG file that I posted is not a Fastboot image, it's a CWM/TWRP image file. *Don't flash in Fastboot, only flash in CWM/TWRP.*
> 
> Yes, the ZIP file I posted is the full radios, not a patch.


Great, thanks for answering!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## friguy3

trparky said:


> The IMG file that I posted is not a Fastboot image, it's a CWM/TWRP image file. *Don't flash in Fastboot, only flash in CWM/TWRP.*
> 
> Yes, the ZIP file I posted is the full radios, not a patch.


Why do you have 2 different files posted? Same? thanks!


----------



## deVorteX

trparky said:


> The IMG file that I posted is not a Fastboot image, it's a CWM/TWRP image file. *Don't flash in Fastboot, only flash in CWM/TWRP.*
> 
> Yes, the ZIP file I posted is the full radios, not a patch.


Just for curiosity sake, what's the difference in the .img file that makes it not flashable via fastboot? Not doubting you at all, just genuinely curious...


----------



## PappaFloyd

Snow02 said:


> Here's an update zip for the latest radios. You can flash this over any radios.
> 
> Download
> 
> MD5: 52cb0605b23492e78d6e2c2de3969768
> 
> If you need to revert the radios for some reason, razorloves has all the old ones here.


Link is dead, any mirrors?


----------



## bouchigo

belogical said:


> I noticed when flashing that it said "FC05" when flashing. I freaked out and thought I picked the wrong file. It was the correct radios though. Maybe a typo in the script?


Yeah, it's a typo in the script.


----------



## nycinek

so i have to ask... how come the 404 radios are ~5MB and the 411 radios are ~14MB?


----------



## infectedorganism

deVorteX said:


> my lte radio isn't changing.... I'm not getting any fastboot error, but radio still says FC05, not FG05. what can I be doing wrong?


I am having the same "issue".


----------



## trparky

Something about the size of the IMG file won't let it flash in Fastboot. Fastboot expects a smaller file, since I dump the raw data from the LTE radio into a file using the DD command it dumps the data plus any null data that may exist in the radio's ROM as well. It's a direct dump of the radio's ROM data.


----------



## Snow02

PappaFloyd said:


> Link is dead, any mirrors?


You guys killed my dropbox sharing for a few days. Haha. New link already up in op.


----------



## deVorteX

infectedorganism said:


> Something about the size of the IMG file won't let it flash in Fastboot. Fastboot expects a smaller file, since I dump the raw data from the LTE radio into a file using the DD command it dumps the data plus any null data that may exist in the radio's ROM as well. It's a direct dump of the radio's ROM data.


cool, thanks.


----------



## abqnm

uh-oh said:


> OK, not seeing any improvement for CDMA/ EVDO. Readings taken at the same spot on my desk.
> Oh, well, it was worth a shot...
> Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New


Where do you get this app? Doesn't seem to be in the Play Store.


----------



## Snow02

nycinek said:


> so i have to ask... how come the 404 radios are ~5MB and the 411 radios are ~14MB?


Just in case anyone is on something other than FC05, I included it in the zip, then apply the patch to FG02. That way we only need one zip that anyone can flash regardless of what radio combination they may be on.


----------



## Snow02

trparky said:


> For those of you who are having issue patching the LTE radio, try my radio package located here.


No one has had any issues updating with my file. Let's not clutter this thread with multiple downloads please.


----------



## PappaFloyd

Snow02 said:


> You guys killed my dropbox sharing for a few days. Haha. New link already up in op.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## trparky

I have removed them. And the download file as well from my server. The link will no longer work.


----------



## chaco

worked fine here...
i will find out tonight once i get home if its better.. at my house i cant get LTE... but my brothers bionic and thunderbolt does... if i walk to the other corner of the block i can get it...
if i can now get lte at home, i will be a happy camper


----------



## miketoasty

LTE speeds for me have gone up 2-3 Mbps. In Pittsburgh I was getting roughly 8-9 and now get about 13. LTE to WiFi and WiFi to LTE swapping has become damn near instant. Can't even tell that there is any downtime when switching it is so quick.


----------



## fcisco13

Thank you for this, my benchmarks went up 500 points!

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## Cbaty08

I'm in silicon valley and from my desk at work (second floor, near Great America) I went from -94dBm 46 asu to -83dBm 4 asu.

Looking better already, thanks OP!


----------



## anuraj1

gambit07 said:


> Would you mind sending me a link? I've looked around but can't seem to find it, could you also link the newest baseband? Thanks!!


Don't mean to clutter the thread, but to answer gambit07's question, here is a link to the JB Bootloader:

http://d-h.st/jcO

EDIT: Well, at least the first half of his question.


----------



## shiznu

Working great thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123

miketoasty said:


> LTE speeds for me have gone up 2-3 Mbps. In Pittsburgh I was getting roughly 8-9 and now get about 13. LTE to WiFi and WiFi to LTE swapping has become damn near instant. Can't even tell that there is any downtime when switching it is so quick.


Same here! Also in Pittsburgh!


----------



## GatorsUF

Anyone know where I can get the img files for install through fastboot? I have been saving them all so I'd like these ones as well.

P.S. read the imgs in the .zip were not ment to be flashed through fastboot so...


----------



## uh-oh

abqnm said:


> Where do you get this app? Doesn't seem to be in the Play Store.


OP of the "This is why your verizon signal sucks" thread in the gnex forum.


----------



## RTNDO128

After flashing the zip, my baseband version says l515.09 and not l515.10 like the op? Is that OK?


----------



## mbh87

RTNDO128 said:


> After flashing the zip, my baseband version says l515.09 and not l515.10 like the op? Is that OK?


You're looking at the hardware revision, that doesn't matter.


----------



## bmkindoll

Flashed the radios, now showing roaming where I wasn't before. Any ideas?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71

Can I flash these on my ICS ROM?


----------



## Snow02

bmkindoll said:


> Flashed the radios, now showing roaming where I wasn't before. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Roaming would be controlled by the prl (preferred roaming list). So that's just a coincidence.


----------



## 808phoneaddict

Nice! Will be flashing these after work today!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmkindoll

NM, a couple of reboots remedied the problem. Thanks anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mssam

Everything is looking good over here. Couldn't believe it worked, thought for sure I would have to fastboot...thanks for the great work!


----------



## abqnm

uh-oh said:


> OP of the "This is why your verizon signal sucks" thread in the gnex forum.


Great thanks.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## bmkindoll

OK NM again. . Phone starts off showing 4G(which admittedly is weak where I live) then goes to 3G for a bit, and then reverts to showing Roaming. Which it NEVER showed before.

Don't know if it matters, but during the flashing process it said " Writing LTE Radios". Then "Patching LTE Radios". It then said "Writing CDMA Radio". And that's it. No Patching for the CDMA. Don't know if that has anything to do with it, just thought I would share.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty

my baseband is not the same as the OP screenie...and I have no data...phone and text work, but no data...


----------



## Mustang302LX

smh at flashing radios in recovery.

Stop being impatient/lazy and flash them in fastboot!

That is all.


----------



## antintyty

Mustang302LX said:


> smh at flashing radios in recovery.
> 
> Stop being impatient/lazy and flash them in fastboot!
> 
> That is all.


makes me wish I had brought my laptop to work...

dang company won't let me install the stuff I need to adb from the office computer...


----------



## friguy3

Mustang302LX said:


> smh at flashing radios in recovery.
> 
> Stop being impatient/lazy and flash them in fastboot!
> 
> That is all.


Why? Just curious. I have always flashed everything in recovery and never had an issues. (knock knock on wood)


----------



## Schoat333

antintyty said:


> makes me wish I had brought my laptop to work...
> 
> dang company won't let me install the stuff I need to adb from the office computer...


Same problem here


----------



## Mustang302LX

antintyty said:


> Why? Just curious. I have always flashed everything in recovery and never had an issues. (knock knock on wood)


I personally never flash radios/bootloaders while in recovery because I don't want to nor do I full trust it. Last thing I want is an error/issue. It's way too easy to just go to bootloader and flash the files that way and then no worries really.


----------



## racketier

Flashed new radio using TWRP recovery and have experienced no issues thus far. I've used wifi, turned wifi off and used LTE, then turned WIFI back on. Seems to connect to data pretty quick, possibly a faster handoff than the old radio.


----------



## bmkindoll

Flashed back to Old Radios (04/05) from Peter Alfonso's website. Signal is back, and there was no mention of patching anything in the script when installing the old radios through CWM.

Any thoughts? Suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty

antintyty said:


> my baseband is not the same as the OP screenie...and I have no data...phone and text work, but no data...


so, I flashed back to the older radios I had and my 3G is back...any thoughts?

1515.09 V.FC04 / 1515.FC05 is what I have now with the old radios..


----------



## jakechance

Anyone install these on Cyanogen Mod 10?


----------



## friguy3

Mustang302LX said:


> I know the feeling lol.
> 
> I personally never flash radios/bootloaders while in recovery because I don't want to nor do I full trust it. Last thing I want is an error/issue. It's way too easy to just go to bootloader and flash the files that way and then no worries really.


ahh ok, didnt know if it was a technical issue or personal preference. For me its easier to download and flash through my phone since Im not always near a computer...thanks...


----------



## Mustang302LX

jakechance said:


> Anyone install these on Cyanogen Mod 10?


I'm on CM10 and haven't flashed yet as I'm at work but they will work fine on CM10 I can tell you that for sure.


----------



## bmkindoll

antintyty said:


> so, I flashed back to the older radios I had and my 3G is back...any thoughts?
> 
> 1515.09 V.FC04 / 1515.FC05 is what I have now with the old radios..


My exact same experience. Although I had 3G, but was showing Roaming, which this phone has NEVER showed before.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty

bmkindoll said:


> Flashed back to Old Radios (04/05) from Peter Alfonso's website. Signal is back, and there was no mention of patching anything in the script when installing the old radios through CWM.
> 
> Any thoughts? Suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


The new LTE radio just needs to patch the older LTE radio but the CDMA radio is a whole new radio, thus the need to not patch.

To install the new update completely you had to upgrade from the latest ICS leak from Verizon, I wander if this is why you guys are having so many issues just flashing the radios? No issues here starting fresh from IMM76K then to IMM76Q then to JRO03O.


----------



## antintyty

miketoasty said:


> The new LTE radio just needs to patch the older LTE radio but the CDMA radio is a whole new radio, thus the need to not patch.
> 
> To install the new update completely you had to upgrade from the latest ICS leak from Verizon, I wander if this is why you guys are having so many issues just flashing the radios? No issues here starting fresh from IMM76K then to IMM76Q then to JRO03O.


could be, I was on the IMM76K ones, not sure where the 76Q ones are though...


----------



## mbrainerdii

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm on CM10 and haven't flashed yet as I'm at work but they will work fine on CM10 I can tell you that for sure.


Flashed on CM10 and things seem fine. Did need a reboot to get them to behave correctly. Slightly better date results and handoffs inside the steel fortress I call work.


----------



## miketoasty

antintyty said:


> could be, I was on the IMM76K ones, not sure where the 76Q ones are though...


IMM76Q was a small (945KB) update. No radio's included.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1419170


----------



## DHO

miketoasty said:


> IMM76Q was a small (945KB) update. No radio's included.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419170


Was about to post that,...


----------



## Grady

Flashed zip from OP and it worked just fine. I went from -106bDm to -98dBm sitting in the same place.


----------



## brkshr

Damn! A little over 3 hours since posted & 13,000 views already...

Everyone must be in need of some improved connectivity


----------



## moosc

Flash with no problem aokp build 1G before after

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc

Where just crack alholics


brkshr said:


> Damn! A little over 3 hours since posted & 13,000 views already...
> 
> Everyone must be in need of some improved connectivity


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickmel

bmkindoll said:


> My exact same experience. Although I had 3G, but was showing Roaming, which this phone has NEVER showed before.


I was showing "R" as well (also the first time ever), but realized that it was because of my network extender device. I disconnected it, and it went immediately to 3G. Was hoping to pick up LTE in the house (I can get it on the back deck), but it doesn't seem to be happening...


----------



## chikimonke

Cbaty08 said:


> I'm in silicon valley and from my desk at work (second floor, near Great America) I went from -94dBm 46 asu to -83dBm 4 asu.
> 
> Looking better already, thanks OP!


Off topic, but I'm in SV on the first floor of a building near Great America, which building are you in?


----------



## Snow02

brkshr said:


> Damn! A little over 3 hours since posted & 13,000 views already...
> 
> Everyone must be in need of some improved connectivity


It got the droid life bump...


----------



## Honky Kong 64

Can I flash these directly over FA02?


----------



## moosc

I did


Honky Kong 64 said:


> Can I flash these directly over FA02?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

Snow02 said:


> It got the droid life bump...


Nice!


----------



## Honky Kong 64

moosc said:


> I did
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Thanks bruh.


----------



## bmkindoll

Well I have tried flashing the old radios, then ref lashing the new ones back. Still no good. Really odd. Shows me Roaming. Guess these actually hinder my signal maybe?

Oh well, guess I'll just stick with the Old Radios.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## gpzbc

I just flashed (through TWRP) the radios in the OP, but the LTE radio didn't update.
I was FC04/FC05 before flashing, and now I am FF02/FC05

Weird. I think I will try it again. Any ideas?
Thanks
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## bmkindoll

mickmel said:


> I was showing "R" as well (also the first time ever), but realized that it was because of my network extender device. I disconnected it, and it went immediately to 3G. Was hoping to pick up LTE in the house (I can get it on the back deck), but it doesn't seem to be happening...


Ahhh, I do have a network extender device as well. Maybe that's it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02

bmkindoll said:


> Well I have tried flashing the old radios, then ref lashing the new ones back. Still no good. Really odd. Shows me Roaming. Guess these actually hinder my signal maybe?
> 
> Oh well, guess I'll just stick with the Old Radios.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Edit: Saw the network extender comment.


----------



## Snow02

gpzbc said:


> I just flashed (through TWRP) the radios in the OP, but the LTE radio didn't update.
> I was FC04/FC05 before flashing, and now I am FF02/FC05
> 
> Weird. I think I will try it again. Any ideas?
> Thanks
> Quote
> MultiQuote
> Edit


Yeah, try to flash again I guess. People have confirmed coming from older radios and not having a problem. I think someone mentioned flashing in twrp as well but I'm not sure. I'm using clockwork myself.


----------



## surgio

Flashed from the peter 76k radio with no problem...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kentoe

I noticed in the screenshot that the baseband the OP has is "I515.10 V.FF02 / I515.FG02"

but after I flashed I have: "I515.09 V.FF02 / I515.FG02"

Any reason why mine is 09 and not 10?


----------



## Run L1ke H3LL

kentoe said:


> I noticed in the screenshot that the baseband the OP has is "I515.10 V.FF02 / I515.FG02"
> 
> but after I flashed I have: "I515.09 V.FF02 / I515.FG02"
> 
> Any reason why mine is 09 and not 10?


Same here
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar

kentoe said:


> Same here
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hardware version not radios.


----------



## gpzbc

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, try to flash again I guess. People have confirmed coming from older radios and not having a problem. I think someone mentioned flashing in twrp as well but I'm not sure. I'm using clockwork myself.


Yeah that worked. I just tried again and now I have FF02/FG02. And it seems to switch off between wifi and LTE a bit quicker.
Thanks!


----------



## dewijaro

I bought my Gnex used about three months ago. It would not hold a 4G signal (I live in a great coverage area). Every 3-5 minutes it would drop 4G/all signal. I went to stock unrooted and locked tried VZW Stock for awhile, all with the same result. Sent my phone to Samsung and they tested and said it was fine. Ever since then I've just used 3G. I loaded these radios about two hours ago and haven't had a single 4G drop, I've had amazing signal, and great speeds. Thanks OP, I didn't have to give up Pete's 8/7 Bugless Beast!


----------



## Snow02

dewijaro said:


> I bought my Gnex used about three months ago. It would not hold a 4G signal (I live in a great coverage area). Every 3-5 minutes it would drop 4G/all signal. I went to stock unrooted and locked tried VZW Stock for awhile, all with the same result. Sent my phone to Samsung and they tested and said it was fine. Ever since then I've just used 3G. I loaded these radios about two hours ago and haven't had a single 4G drop, I've had amazing signal, and great speeds. Thanks OP, I didn't have to give up Pete's 8/7 Bugless Beast!


Nice!


----------



## linuxmel

Smcdo123 said:


> Here's the other radios if people need them!
> http://rootzwiki.com...-flashable-zip/
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


To go back if need be? thanks for posting.


----------



## travisn000

I'm on the MIUI JB and just flashed using twrp.. seems to have worked fine. I do notice that map data seems to load faster than usual on 3G is a weak signal area (work), but the phone is getting unusually warm.

???


----------



## bmkindoll

Snow02 said:


> Edit: Saw the network extender comment.


Well turned the Network Extender off, and same result. When I am connected to 4G everything is fine. Its when I'm connected to 3G it shows roaming.

Anybody have any ideas? Gonna go back to 04/05 for a while.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom

Awesome! Love me some new radios. Seems to hive me less signal in my area but only 3 bars instead of 4. I'll test more today and see how it goes.

Edit.. 3g/4g switching still sucks. Might even be worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## franzie3

I've seen a slight improvement, better then nothing


----------



## mbaldwin85

Keep getting download unsuccessful using Chrome on gnex


----------



## Goofball

Flashed using TWRP 2.2.2.0 coming from FC04/FC05 no problem. Going to soak these for the next couple of days and see where I end up. FC04/FC05 didn't like to stay on LTE at my house even though the LTE signal is stronger than CDMA... They also dropped back from LTE to CDMA a bunch at work when I moved towards the center of the building.

Next up, flashing back to stock 4.0.4 temporarily so I can go get my SIM card swapped. DO NOT use the old 3G/CDMA PRL update dialer code, you'll end up stuck on a 3G preferred 52XXX PRL and it's 50/50 if the auto-update routines will revert it back to the 15XXX LTE preferred PRL. If it doesn't revert by itself the only option is to "lose" your existing SIM outside the door of a VZW store and have them give you a new one.


----------



## real

Goofball said:


> Flashed using TWRP 2.2.2.0 coming from FC04/FC05 no problem. Going to soak these for the next couple of days and see where I end up. FC04/FC05 didn't like to stay on LTE at my house even though the LTE signal is stronger than CDMA... They also dropped back from LTE to CDMA a bunch at work when I moved towards the center of the building.
> 
> Next up, flashing back to stock 4.0.4 temporarily so I can go get my SIM card swapped. DO NOT use the old 3G/CDMA PRL update dialer code, you'll end up stuck on a 3G preferred 52XXX PRL and it's 50/50 if the auto-update routines will revert it back to the 15XXX LTE preferred PRL. If it doesn't revert by itself the only option is to "lose" your existing SIM outside the door of a VZW store and have them give you a new one.


Why are you flashing back if you're only exchanging a SIM card?


----------



## rester555

I don't have screen shots of dBm, but I have noticed a huge improvement in 3G quality with the new CDMA radio at work where they have no 4G extenders. 3G dBm went from -83 to -70 dBm in the same areas at work. Will report back on 4G when I leave work today...


----------



## Smcdo123

All around seems to be a little better but I get great service in Pittsburgh and never had issues anyway. I'm a lucky one 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555

I went into phone information through the *#*#4636#*#*... I noticed that there are more states included... Before it said GSM/CDMA... Now there is a state for LTE only and LTE/CDMA (PRL).... Is this related to the radio update or is that changed in the ROM itself?


----------



## Smcdo123

Yay and I get 4G on a mile long road I've never seen any other phone hold a signal on there except for 3G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootAnimator

Too early to tell of greater signal. A lot of variables to consider. 3G/4G handoff seems a bit quicker than before, although the previous radios improved that considerably from the original radios. Speeds on 4G are a tad better, but nothing drastic. I'm in a sorta/kinda metropolitan area but not a major city where some people post insanely fast speeds. I avg. 12-14down/5-7up. Certainly ample enough for browsing and streaming music. 
But any improvement is welcomed. 
Thanks for the files, OP


----------



## Jhong1226

Flashed radios, seems to work good. Nexus is on bugless beast with 
Franco kernel nightly


----------



## Antob125

Someone asked for a mirror for the new radios. Here it is:

http://www.mediafire.com/?w1hb03l28ogy838

Now we need someone to make a flashable zip for the new bootloader that came with this update!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dream

My signal went from -114 to -109 at my desk at work for whatever its worth....


----------



## bmkindoll

rester555 said:


> I went into phone information through the *#*#4636#*#*... I noticed that there are more states included... Before it said GSM/CDMA... Now there is a state for LTE only and LTE/CDMA (PRL).... Is this related to the radio update or is that changed in the ROM itself?


Did you flash the entire leaked ROM, or just the radios?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## RW-1

Ok, so on FA02 running vicious 4.1.1, will the zip flashed thru TWRP work for me? Or should I flash the img's separately?

It's wonderful to lurk, half say it's improved, half say it hasn't, and as an engineer I say give us another set of new radios 

Always fun eh?


----------



## miketoasty

RW-1 said:


> Ok, so on FA02 running vicious 4.1.1, will the zip flashed thru TWRP work for me? Or should I flash the img's separately?
> 
> It's wonderful to lurk, half say it's improved, half say it hasn't, and as an engineer I say give us another set of new radios
> 
> Always fun eh?


I would flash the IMG's by themselves. Seems that the ones who flashed the ZIP are the ones having issues.


----------



## Snow02

RW-1 said:


> Ok, so on FA02 running vicious 4.1.1, will the zip flashed thru TWRP work for me? Or should I flash the img's separately?
> 
> It's wonderful to lurk, half say it's improved, half say it hasn't, and as an engineer I say give us another set of new radios
> 
> Always fun eh?


Go ahead and flash. At least one other person using twrp had to flash a second time to get the LTE radio to update. So if that happens, just reflash.


----------



## Snow02

miketoasty said:


> I would flash the IMG's by themselves. Seems that the ones who flashed the ZIP are the ones having issues.


Who's having issues? And if the radio updates, it doesn't matter how it's done.


----------



## jackattack

moosc said:


> Flash with no problem aokp build 1G before after
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


What theme are you running to get that massive 4G icon?


----------



## ryan

Snow02 said:


> It isn't going to increase your speeds. Could have told you that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Just wanted to emphasize these posts. Don't expect night and day magic radio improvements. Typically they improve handoffs and connection stability.


----------



## JRJ442

I flashed the zip around 10 this morning. No issues for me flashing with TWRP. Thanks Snow02!


----------



## RW-1

Snow02 said:


> Go ahead and flash. At least one other person using twrp had to flash a second time to get the LTE radio to update. So if that happens, just reflash.


Will get to it sometime, I hope before the weekend. I've been on FA02 because since that I've really had no noticible issues. however I had began using wifi more at work and home just to extend batt life through the day.

I agree though, people shouldn;t expect a speed increase, it is how it will switch off between 3g 4g and wifi, handoffs, etc that should improve, and it should be a bit more stable on a particular band than before if it was constantly switching.

Thanks Snow2


----------



## rman18

Snow02 said:


> It is possible they could help better hang on to/acquire a 4G signal. I'm in a really strong LTE area so can't test the fringe area performance. But that does sound good. Let us know how they work.


Eh - About the same... One thing I did notice though is it does receive a signal faster after a reboot.


----------



## letsplaay

Whoa... I suddenly have 4G in my office!! Thanks for letting me find this awesomeness.


----------



## miketoasty

Snow02 said:


> Who's having issues? And if the radio updates, it doesn't matter how it's done.


Just through reading a couple people were having trouble with roaming and such. I could (And probably) be wrong, but I like flashing Radio's/Bootloader's through fastboot anyways just to avoid issues.


----------



## Burncycle

Zip worked fine here in twrp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iNate71

So, no ICS?


----------



## Burncycle

iNate71 said:


> So, no ICS?


No reason it wouldn't work in ics I'm sure.

The real question is why are you still on ics









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## andrewjt19

Is there an official JB update for our beloved phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02

miketoasty said:


> No reason it wouldn't work in ics I'm sure.
> 
> The real question is why are you still on ics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yep. It will work fine on ICS as well.


----------



## miketoasty

iNate71 said:


> So, no ICS?


Should work fine with ICS. Usually radio's aren't affected by OS version.


----------



## RW-1

There is a test build, from which these radios were grabbed, check out DL ...

@iNate - You can use the radios on ICS, they are separate from ROM/Kernel.


----------



## Goofball

real said:


> Why are you flashing back if you're only exchanging a SIM card?


I've read several posts and reports that custom ROMs have in the past had issues activating a new SIM card correctly. I know for sure that stock 4.0.4 works fine for that.

My plan is to NANDROID backup, copy that off the device, flash to stock/lock and get a new SIM. Once that's done and SIM activated then unlock, root, flash bootloader, custom recovery, current radios copy back and restore NANDROID right back to where I was.


----------



## otis_bartleh

New radios flashed fine for me in cwm, and signal was just a slight bit worse, nothing bad, and data speeds were just slightly worse too. Handoff's didn't seem too much faster if at all, so I just went back to the official 4.0.4 radios....



Goofball said:


> I've read several posts and reports that custom ROMs have in the past had issues activating a new SIM card correctly. I know for sure that stock 4.0.4 works fine for that.
> 
> My plan is to NANDROID backup, copy that off the device, flash to stock/lock and get a new SIM. Once that's done and SIM activated then unlock, root, flash bootloader, custom recovery, current radios copy back and restore NANDROID right back to where I was.


I just swapped SIM cards a few weeks ago in store. Brought in my Gnex, unlocked, rooted, and running the BAKED rom, no problem with the SIM exchange...


----------



## aquariumdrinker

dewijaro said:


> I bought my Gnex used about three months ago. It would not hold a 4G signal (I live in a great coverage area). Every 3-5 minutes it would drop 4G/all signal. I went to stock unrooted and locked tried VZW Stock for awhile, all with the same result. Sent my phone to Samsung and they tested and said it was fine. Ever since then I've just used 3G. I loaded these radios about two hours ago and haven't had a single 4G drop, I've had amazing signal, and great speeds. Thanks OP, I didn't have to give up Pete's 8/7 Bugless Beast!


I got a replacement handset a couple of months ago, and had similar problems - regular complete signal drops. I flashed the new radios earlier this afternoon and haven't seen the problem again. It's early, but I'm pretty psyched that this may have fixed my problem.


----------



## Droiddude24

I went from the only 2 bars at my desk to none


----------



## PappaFloyd

Man, the handoff between 4G and 3G has majorly improved on these new radios. Signal at work is prety much the same, have great 4G at work though.


----------



## flytechguy

PappaFloyd said:


> Man, the handoff between 4G and 3G has majorly improved on these new radios. Signal at work is prety much the same, have great 4G at work though.


Flashing now, all I wanted to hear was improvement of any kind. Will report on my own results. Doesn't hurt to do a cache wipe either.


----------



## patimusxprime

So is there really any point to flashing the new radio? I don't get LTE in my area anyway and you guys have said the signal is a tad worse.. I'm leaning towards no


----------



## masully84

PappaFloyd said:


> Man, the handoff between 4G and 3G has majorly improved on these new radios. Signal at work is prety much the same, have great 4G at work though.


I'm loving the quickness of the handoff between them also. I've been connected to wifi all day but I did make a few calls today, honestly I didn't notice a difference in call quality. Not saying some will or won't experience it, just stating mine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Snow02

Standby battery life on 4G looks to be greatly improved. Screen off battery graph looks more like while on wifi, with big upticks in battery percentage.


----------



## 3vohusker

patimusxprime said:


> So is there really any point to flashing the new radio? I don't get LTE in my area anyway and you guys have said the signal is a tad worse.. I'm leaning towards no


Doesn't hurt to try. Just try it for your sake! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty

redownloaded, flashed again, got signal and data so far, seems ok.


----------



## itzjonjon69

sorry for the n00b question but whats the difference between JRO03O and FF02/FG02?


----------



## Snow02

itzjonjon69 said:


> sorry for the n00b question but whats the difference between JRO03O and FF02/FG02?


JRO03O is the jellybean build for the vzw nexus. FF02 is the cdma radio version, FG02 is the LTE radio version included in the build.


----------



## BayRican

i flashed and I'm loving it. To me it's amazing, in my house i get only 3g never 4g but now i got 1 bar of 4g and I'm happy. That 1 bar of 4g is so much faster than full 3g.









Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## neutral

Wow. My battery reborn widget used to say that I had 1 day and 14ish hours of idle battery life on a full charge. With the new radio, my idle drain has lowered so much that it thinks I have 3 days 16 hours of time left on an 84% charge. I don't think there's anything placebo about that. Color me hugely impressed.


----------



## bemenaker

Goofball said:


> Flashed using TWRP 2.2.2.0 coming from FC04/FC05 no problem. Going to soak these for the next couple of days and see where I end up. FC04/FC05 didn't like to stay on LTE at my house even though the LTE signal is stronger than CDMA... They also dropped back from LTE to CDMA a bunch at work when I moved towards the center of the building.
> 
> Next up, flashing back to stock 4.0.4 temporarily so I can go get my SIM card swapped. DO NOT use the old 3G/CDMA PRL update dialer code, you'll end up stuck on a 3G preferred 52XXX PRL and it's 50/50 if the auto-update routines will revert it back to the 15XXX LTE preferred PRL. If it doesn't revert by itself the only option is to "lose" your existing SIM outside the door of a VZW store and have them give you a new one.


Never use the old dial in PRL update code on any LTE device period.


----------



## RTNDO128

[quoteemenaker' timestamp='1346269624' post='925709']
Never use the old dial in PRL update code on any LTE device period.
[/quote]
So we shouldn't dial *228 anymore? What number should be used?


----------



## kingwaffle

RTNDO128 said:


> So we shouldn't dial *228 anymore? What number should be used?


PRL information is sent via the SIM card...so no number to dial.

If you try and dial *228 on your Nexus it won't do anything (try it if you don't believe me)


----------



## Goofball

bemenaker said:


> So we shouldn't dial *228 anymore? What number should be used?


There is no number to dial, the PRL updates are handled automatically by the phone and LTE SIM system.


----------



## RW-1

RTNDO128 said:


> So we shouldn't dial *228 anymore? What number should be used?


You don't dial anything if CDMA - LTE, procedure is to power down, remove and reinsert SIM, then power on, at least that's what I was told ...


----------



## RTNDO128

kingwaffle said:


> PRL information is sent via the SIM card...so no number to dial.
> 
> If you try and dial *228 on your Nexus it won't do anything (try it if you don't believe me)


Works for me


----------



## RW-1

Just flashed, seemed to go well, booting up now ....

Good boot so far ...

Checking versions, good FF02 and FG02.

Whoa! Turned off wifi (was enabled when I flashed) and that is the quickest handoff back to 3G I've ever seen so far!

House is on fringe of 4G, get it upstairs, but will check that later, or tomorrow at work, solid there....

Will evaluate, good job Snow02!


----------



## serx7

I wasn't expecting any improvement, but here @ my desk @ work I used to continually see my GNex hand off b/n 2 bars of 3G and 2 bars of 4G. Now, it appears to be pretty solidly locked onto 2 bars of 4G. I'll take it


----------



## masri1987

well well look what is available when i don't log on for a long time


----------



## Coretech

These new radios have fixed the issue when on 4g, i would drop 4g 3g and voice every two minutes. WOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## abqnm

Coretech said:


> These new radios have fixed the issue when on 4g, i would drop 4g 3g and voice every two minutes. WOOOHOOOOOOO


I hope that is true but I have a feeling it is just temporary. That has been linked to a hardware issue so updated radios shouldn't have any real effect on this issue. If it comes back you should really get it replaced (but be prepared to possibly do it a few times since crappy New Breed-the refurb company for Verizon, seems to think there is no problem and sends these units back out.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## masri1987

lol watch this fix my 4G dropping to 3G issues , too bad i already upgraded and couldn't take it no more


----------



## Snow02

abqnm said:


> I hope that is true but I have a feeling it is just temporary. That has been linked to a hardware issue so updated radios shouldn't have any real effect on this issue. If it comes back you should really get it replaced (but be prepared to possibly do it a few times since crappy New Breed-the refurb company for Verizon, seems to think there is no problem and sends these units back out.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Except no one can tell what the problem was, other than some handsets were affected and some weren't. There's been a few people now that were suffering data drops that have said this fixed it. Maybe they did figure something out.


----------



## abqnm

Snow02 said:


> Except no one can tell what the problem was, other than some handsets were affected and some weren't. There's been a few people now that were suffering data drops that have said this fixed it. Maybe they did figure something out.


I hope so. I really hope they fixed the outgoing audio drop issue more than anything.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Shiznit14

I have been one of those who experience total data and signal loss every 10 to 15 minutes. It would eventually come back on its own but it was extremely annoying.

I have a CLNR I just received today because of this issue but since I have flashed these radios not one signal drop. I am going to give it another day but if I don't get a signal drop I am shipping that CLNR back and keeping the one I have because it has no other issues.

Hope this is for real

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goofball

RTNDO128 said:


> Works for me


Yeah, it works if you're on a custom ROM, I think the stock toro ICS has it disabled in the dialer app...

Now go into Settings->About Phone->Status and scroll down to where it says PRL Version. Congratulations, you're now on a 52XXX PRL which is supposedly 3G-centric. It probably won't affect anything and it may eventually manage to self-update back to a 4G-centric 15XXX PRL. I personally haven't had any problems being on a 52XXX, the SIM replacement thing is just me being OCD about trying to keep my device on a 4G service level as much as possible. I have no clue if it will actually make any kind of difference.

Really as someone else stated, you should not ever be using *228 on an LTE device, LTE is supposed to handle the updates automatically. The only reason I had messed with it was due to the signal bounce issues between 3G/4G/NoG just walking 10 feet to a different spot in my house where my old Thunderbolt had no problem maintaining 4G service.

Hopefully these new radios will help with signal hand-off and constant swapping, the reports in the rest of the thread appear promising!


----------



## impulse101

Best radios I have ever had on this phone so far. Better signal, faster handoffs, faster download, no more complete data drops. Amazing radios


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Does anyone have a flashable zip of the old radios? I'm literally not getting 4G in downtown Boston with the new radios. Something is wrong. I get gray bars for 4G, but blue bars for 3G. I'm confused.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx0351

If you want to do the manual Prl update you have to save this to your contacts *22899 and name it Prl update. After you saved it to your contacts then dial it from the contacts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Does anyone have a flashable zip of the old radios? I'm literally not getting 4G in downtown Boston with the new radios. Something is wrong. I get gray bars for 4G, but blue bars for 3G. I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/


----------



## barski

These radios (LTE&CMDA) are, by far, better than the previous ones. Now I finally get good reception. Nice to see.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

No change here, but thank you for the zip. I get 4G on my front porch (as I did with the older radios, all of them) but as soon as I walk into my living room, boom, back to 3G. Always puzzled me cuz my GF's rezound has solid 4G throughout the house. Even in the basement. Oh well... I have an upgrade burning a hole in my pocket  Can't wait till something comes along with enough spec to actually make me wanna pull the trigger.


----------



## Snow02

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Does anyone have a flashable zip of the old radios? I'm literally not getting 4G in downtown Boston with the new radios. Something is wrong. I get gray bars for 4G, but blue bars for 3G. I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There's a link at the bottom of the op. But give it a second after it switches from 3G -> 4G. I've found that, especially if it's picking up evdo rev A instead of ehrpd, switching over sometimes it takes 4G a second to establish a connection. I'd almost guarantee the new radio isn't to blame for the lack of signal.


----------



## Quantim0

Still only a few hrs since I flashed but:

At girlfriends house I used to get 0-1 bars of 3g. Now I'm switching between 1-2 bars 3g and 4G.

Still zero bars of 3g at my office though. That place is a black hole for cell phone reception. I sit less than 10ft from an exterior wall and get zero service. 3 bars 4G directly outside from my desk.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Steve

So wait, if I extract the files in the .zip can I flash those .img files via fastboot or are there different files to flash? Also, do I have to flash the radio patch that's in the .zip via fastboot?


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Snow02 said:


> There's a link at the bottom of the op. But give it a second after it switches from 3G -> 4G. I've found that, especially if it's picking up evdo rev A instead of ehrpd, switching over sometimes it takes 4G a second to establish a connection. I'd almost guarantee the new radio isn't to blame for the lack of signal.


I just flashed back to 4.0.4 and immediately have 4 blue 4G bars. I'm going to guess bad download maybe. I downloaded straight to phone originally over 4G. I'll download to PC and try again from home I guess

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00

Mr. Steve said:


> So wait, if I extract the files in the .zip can I flash those .img files via fastboot or are there different files to flash? Also, do I have to flash the radio patch that's in the .zip via fastboot?


If you want to fastboot use the files that are in my thread. My LTE radio is a proper .img file so it can flashed via fastboot. Doesn't require the patch.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

A.C.Sanchez said:


> I just flashed back to 4.0.4 and immediately have 4 blue 4G bars. I'm going to guess bad download maybe. I downloaded straight to phone originally over 4G. I'll download to PC and try again from home I guess
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If the MD5 is the same... it doesn't matter which method you download it from. Nothing's gonna change. Check the MD5.


----------



## superchunkwii

Anyone push this on stock ICS?

My wife's phone is new baseband ".10" and has signal issues. I was about to get it replaced (already have replacement on way) but if this radio will fix the issue I'd rather keep her truly new phone that has no other issues.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Snow02

superchunkwii said:


> Anyone push this on stock ICS?
> 
> My wife's phone is new baseband ".10" and has signal issues. I was about to get it replaced (already have replacement on way) but if this radio will fix the issue I'd rather keep her truly new phone that has no other issues.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Try it out. Yes it works with ICS.


----------



## Smabbage

My phone is a ".10" and the new radio has made a WORLD of difference for me. Before this radio, I wouldn't even turn 4G on since it would always loose connection and revert back to 3G. It would switch back and forth so often that the phone would get hot and the battery drain was rediculous. With this new radio it stays on 4G and battery drain is back to normal. This is the first LTE radio that I've had any success with since owning this phone.


----------



## superchunkwii

Snow02 said:


> Try it out. Yes it works with ICS.


Thank you. I'll have to unlock/root/flash radios on her phone tonight and then I'll provide feedback. Hopefully this will fix her issue so I can keep her phone.


----------



## busterbrown77

I, also had a launch day phone that had data drops. Was getting by with just 3G because i don't care to go through 8 phones again (ehem, thunderbolt). I don't even know what to say. These radios.... I guess it varies from person to person (maybe hardware revisions?), but wow. Talk about magic bullet.

I flashed these at noon.. Just for kicks i have been on 4G all day to test things out. The drain from the 4G radio is almost non-existient for me now. Battery dropped 34% over 5 hours with a good amount of pandora and google music. I can't speak for speed, as the network always sucks in Melbourne, FL, but It hasn't dropped once. My battery status is actually all green today .. OH YEA THAT TOO. I went from having to constantly toggle CDMA/LTE to get it on 4G, and it's been strong at 2 bars all day. Even got 3 at one point. Now i'm in a big brick building getting 3 bars of LTE. Literally shocked. I'm on BuglessBeast with franco kernel milestone 5 if it matters. I still can't believe it.. While it may be too early, it certainly seems like they actually fixed it. I'm shocked. I was not expecting this.


----------



## RBaker

Snow02 said:


> That's well within the normal fluctuation range and not attributable to the radio software. Again, radios are not going to affect your reception readings.


Then what is the purpose of new radio software then? Will it just be better handoffs between 3g/4g and nothing more?


----------



## Snow02

RBaker said:


> Then what is the purpose of new radio software then? Will it just be better handoffs between 3g/4g and nothing more?


Typically you'll see improvements in hand-off, power efficiency, acquisition time, and potentially better signal retention (as it would seem with this update). Raw reception is going to be pretty much a function of the antenna/baseband. You may see minor improvements from time to time, but rarely anything quantifiable.


----------



## tbcpn

Snow02 said:


> Try it out. Yes it works with ICS.


Yup, new radios run very nicely with AOKP m6 (Toro). (I go forth and back between m6 and Jelly Belly--currently the former.)


----------



## anotherfiz

I am getting significantly better pings on this radio than any radio prior (38ms). On the FC05 Radios I was getting nearly 140+ms regularly, and on the radios before that I was getting in the 60s, 38 is unheard of. Improvement for sure.


----------



## scubamike

No 4g data drops yet. It's been over an hour since upgrading the radios. This literally unheard of with my GNex. I'm still expecting it to happen, but so far I'm very pleased with this new signal reliability. Thanks OP!!!


----------



## CZonin

Thanks for the .zip! Worked great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright

Droidx0351 said:


> If you want to do the manual Prl update you have to save this to your contacts *22899 and name it Prl update. After you saved it to your contacts then dial it from the contacts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


YOU SHOULD NEVER DO THIS WITH 4G PHONES. IT REVERTS IT TO A 3G PRL AND YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE VERIZON STORE TO REPLACE THE SIM.


----------



## Protonus

exzacklyright said:


> YOU SHOULD NEVER DO THIS WITH 4G PHONES. IT REVERTS IT TO A 3G PRL AND YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE VERIZON STORE TO REPLACE IT.


I don't get how people are still recommending that you do this!?!?!?! Like he said DON'T DO WHAT DROIDX0351 said!
You'll notice your PRL is 15xxx but if you *228 and force it to update, it becomes a 5XXXX PRL. It's for 3G!

ANY Verizon 4G Phone updates the PRL automatically on reboot when it's needed!


----------



## Tanium

Snow02 said:


> Here's an update zip for the latest radios. You can flash this over any radios.
> 
> Download
> 
> MD5: 52cb0605b23492e78d6e2c2de3969768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to revert the radios for some reason, razorloves has all the old ones here.


Flashed the link at the top of op
Baseband still shows .09 not .10 like yours.
Normal ?


----------



## winner00

Tanium said:


> Flashed the link at the top of op
> Baseband still shows .09 not .10 like yours.
> Normal ?


.09 and .10 are hardware revisions. Nothing to do with the radio or bootloader.


----------



## Tanium

winner00 said:


> .09 and .10 are hardware revisions. Nothing to do with the radio or bootloader.


Thank you for the help


----------



## sabbotage

Couldn't we just pull the bootloader.img from the official update file and flash it in fastboot? Or does something need to be done to it first?


----------



## Snow02

sabbotage said:


> Couldn't we just pull the bootloader.img from the official update file and flash it in fastboot? Or does something need to be done to it first?


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## anewday

Great, going to give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## ddemlong

Awesome, Thanks sir!


----------



## ben7337

anotherfiz said:


> I am getting significantly better pings on this radio than any radio prior (38ms). On the FC05 Radios I was getting nearly 140+ms regularly, and on the radios before that I was getting in the 60s, 38 is unheard of. Improvement for sure.


Interesting. Even on the old radios I got 27-50ms pings on 4g and 50-80ms pings on 3g generally. I remember phones used to be 100-150ms pings on 3g though. Not sure if they improved or the speedtest.net app is just a piece of innacurate garbage.

Also just want to add, flashed this radio on 2 of the 3 used gnex phones I bought, working on selling the 2 I'm not using. One of the phones had weak signal that would drop from -93dbm on 3g to -100dbm just based on how I held it. The other one would hold -93dbm almost all the time.

Now the strong one has slightly weaker signal at worst, but overall isn't much weaker. The phone with weak signal can now be made to lose all signal if I hold it wrong. This radio is thoroughly disappointing. I can only hope the update to 4g helps it hold 4g better where signal isn't super strong and help improve speeds on weak signal as I found weak 4g signal can limit bandwidth to well below the 5mbps down that verizon advertises, and it isn't the tower being weak, but just bad signal. Oh well, I'll find out sometime next week.


----------



## nexgeezus

First of all thanks for uploading this. Flashed the zip in twrp this morning and immediately noticed the handoff between 4G and wifi is damn near instantaneous now. 4G to 3G is about the same but 3G to 4G is improved tremendously. Haven't really noticed any loss in speed either.


----------



## gkastrinos

winner00 said:


> .09 and .10 are hardware revisions. Nothing to do with the radio or bootloader.


Where would we get the .10 hardware revision? And what are its advantages?


----------



## EniGmA1987

gkastrinos said:


> Where would we get the .10 hardware revision? And what are its advantages?


People with .09 report less problems than the .10 revision people anyway so dont know why you would want a newer one.

Ill be installing these radios soon, Im glad to hear about wifi/4G switching as I am in a complete 4G coverage area but use wifi at home because of bandwidth charges that Verizon plans have.


----------



## gkastrinos

EniGmA1987 said:


> People with .09 report less problems than the .10 revision people anyway so dont know why you would want a newer one.
> 
> Ill be installing these radios soon, Im glad to hear about wifi/4G switching as I am in a complete 4G coverage area but use wifi at home because of bandwidth charges that Verizon plans have.


I guess I'm just confused about the "hardware revision" itself.
Are they referring to the actual OS?
So, will it say .10 if I revert to stock and go with the latest leaked JRO03O? Or does "hardware revision" not have anything to do with the leaked JB build?

Edit: I'm on CM10, and I love it, so I won't be going to the JRO03O build anyway. I'm just curious, and want to learn.


----------



## Nydalxy

gkastrinos said:


> I guess I'm just confused about the "hardware revision" itself.
> Are they referring to the actual OS?
> So, will it say .10 if I revert to stock and go with the latest leaked JRO03O? Or does "hardware revision" not have anything to do with the leaked JB build?
> 
> Edit: I'm on CM10, and I love it, so I won't be going to the JRO03O build anyway. I'm just curious, and want to learn.


Reverting to stock will not change this. It's your hardware. The only way to change it is getting a different device. There was a good article about this somewhere. I'll try to find it


----------



## Smcdo123

No joke i get no 4G on way to work on this one road. If it does switch to 3G (the only area I ever have issues) then i get terrible speeds. With this radio hand off is amazing and i get 4G half way. All around an improvement. Can someone make hybrids I wonder? I remember on the BB Storm there were hybrid radios that had good and bad parts, although i see no bad parts of this radio but some may. I also never have had an issue with the radio in my Nexus since release date


----------



## sabbotage

If anyone was wondering the bootloader version from this whole update is the same version that was leaked back in June. I just flashed it and the version is still PRIMELC03


----------



## DAMAGEvINC

So I have FC04 AND FC05. Read lots of posts that say different things. Am I safe and good to go to flash new radio?


----------



## Eli

Well, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll ALWAYS have crappy speeds. The old radios were no different.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino

Can you fastboot flash these in a terminal emulator without being connected to a PC?


----------



## milenium

I Am Marino said:


> Can you fastboot flash these in a terminal emulator without being connected to a PC?


 download them from your phones browser, move it to the SD card using ASTRo or ES File, reboot into recovery, flash for the SD Card, Reboot


----------



## I Am Marino

milenium said:


> download them from your phones browser, move it to the SD card using ASTRo or ES File, reboot into recovery, flash for the SD Card, Reboot


I know all this well.
I was looking for an alternative method to flash the .img files in fastboot rather than using a PC or flashing in recovery.


----------



## milenium

last time i checked you cant flash radios while your currently using the old radios in the OS while its still running


----------



## ddemlong

DAMAGEvINC said:


> So I have FC04 AND FC05. Read lots of posts that say different things. Am I safe and good to go to flash new radio?


That's what I did. No issues.


----------



## Nydalxy

DAMAGEvINC said:


> So I have FC04 AND FC05. Read lots of posts that say different things. Am I safe and good to go to flash new radio?


Yes. Just did with great results...


----------



## mcbrocker

Just flashed newest radios, running fine here. No issues at all. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm

Eli said:


> Well, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll ALWAYS have crappy speeds. The old radios were no different.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


At least you can upload stuff kind of quickly?


----------



## mjforte

Eli said:


> Well, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll ALWAYS have crappy speeds. The old radios were no different.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have you tried testing from different servers?


----------



## linuxmel

Flashed these yesterday, and now I have no 4g, where I use to....back to old one. Strange how they work for some, and not for others.
I just wonder if battery could be improved with these new ones. Too early to tell.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

I flashed yesterday and a reboot this morning caused me to get stuck at the Google boot screen. No amount of wiping from recovery, fixing permissions, etc fixed it. I tried to recovery from older backups and the one I made just before flashing those radios, no go. Drained power several times, etc etc etc.

Flashed 4.0.4 radios and it boots. I checked the MD5's yesterday before flashing and everything was good. Not other changes to the device have been made since flashing the radios yesterday.

Really odd!


----------



## Eli

imperivm said:


> At least you can upload stuff kind of quickly?


Haha! Yes, on the bright side of things, I guess that's the plus. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Eli

mjforte said:


> Have you tried testing from different servers?


Yes, many times. I can never get passed 2.5 Mbps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryharrison

linuxmel said:


> Flashed these yesterday, and now I have no 4g, where I use to....back to old one. Strange how they work for some, and not for others.
> I just wonder if battery could be improved with these new ones. Too early to tell.


Same here, no 4g.


----------



## PappaFloyd

linuxmel said:


> .
> I just wonder if battery could be improved with these new ones. Too early to tell.


My battery life seems to have improved, the amount of battery lost while idle is much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sonicmax2k2

Eli said:


> Well, I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I'll ALWAYS have crappy speeds. The old radios were no different.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You're not going to get ridiculously faster speeds unless there was something broken with your prior radio that flashing a new one fixed. The new radios are going to help with handoff between 3G/4G and WiFi. The hardware is the same, the software isn't going to give you magically higher speeds.

For people who post "Omg my speed is so much faster now", don't forget that speeds fluctuate normally. The average speed is what you're looking for. Anything else is just the placebo effect.


----------



## Eli

Sonicmax2k2 said:


> You're not going to get ridiculously faster speeds unless there was something broken with your prior radio that flashing a new one fixed. The new radios are going to help with handoff between 3G/4G and WiFi. The hardware is the same, the software isn't going to give you magically higher speeds.
> 
> For people who post "Omg my speed is so much faster now", don't forget that speeds fluctuate normally. The average speed is what you're looking for. Anything else is just the placebo effect.


Yep, you're absolutely right. It's just weird that my brother can be standing right next to me, with his GNex, and pull average LTE speeds.

You can fault this to maybe it being my device, but after going through 3 replacements, 2 sim cards, all with the same speeds, gets a little frustrating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty

mAlfunkti0n said:


> I flashed yesterday and a reboot this morning caused me to get stuck at the Google boot screen. No amount of wiping from recovery, fixing permissions, etc fixed it. I tried to recovery from older backups and the one I made just before flashing those radios, no go. Drained power several times, etc etc etc.
> 
> Flashed 4.0.4 radios and it boots. I checked the MD5's yesterday before flashing and everything was good. Not other changes to the device have been made since flashing the radios yesterday.
> 
> Really odd!


How long did you wait at the Google screen? On JB it has taken sometimes up to 10 minutes to get past this screen, always boots up fine but sometimes takes significantly longer to boot than others.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

miketoasty said:


> How long did you wait at the Google screen? On JB it has taken sometimes up to 10 minutes to get past this screen, always boots up fine but sometimes takes significantly longer to boot than others.


This wasn't the first bootup by any means. The phone had been up and running for 24 hours with the new radios when I did a reboot this morning (tune in pro was giving internal decoder errors all of a sudden). I let it sit for at least 5-6 minutes during this time at that screen. I've been running JB since release day and have had numerous reboots, none with that issue.


----------



## miketoasty

mAlfunkti0n said:


> This wasn't the first bootup by any means. The phone had been up and running for 24 hours with the new radios when I did a reboot this morning (tune in pro was giving internal decoder errors all of a sudden). I let it sit for at least 5-6 minutes during this time at that screen. I've been running JB since release day and have had numerous reboots, none with that issue.


Interesting, I have had the issue happen multiple times.


----------



## gatzbyrico

Do these affect the Wifi driver at all?
I flashed this and my phone went from about half of a signal strength indicator on my wifi connection to completely full and not waivering at all.

I know my workplace didn't upgrade their antennas in the 40 seconds during my reboot


----------



## AndroJak

No issues for me flashing these radios - not sure about improvements yet, toggle from WiFi to CDMA/LTE seems much quicker..


----------



## Protonus

gkastrinos said:


> If anyone was wondering the bootloader version from this whole update is the same version that was leaked back in June. I just flashed it and the version is still PRIMELC03


Of course it is. Verizon doesn't make bootloaders. Bootloaders come out for each version of AOSP. Since this release is JB 4.1.1 it would have the same bootloader as the JB 4.1.1 one we already have.

When 4.1.2 comes out, THEN we will (probably) get a new bootloader....


----------



## Protonus

mAlfunkti0n said:


> How long did you wait at the Google screen? On JB it has taken sometimes up to 10 minutes to get past this screen, always boots up fine but sometimes takes significantly longer to boot than others.


You both need to flash the PRIMELC03 bootloader that came out for JB 4.1.1... While JB does do a file system check that can take "a while" to complete, it shouldn't ever take much more than a few minutes at most. The PRIMELC03 bootloader boots up quicker in all circumstances. There is no reason NOT to flash it. And why would Google make one for each build of AOSP, and include it in all OTA's, if you weren't supposed to use it?


----------



## abqnm

Protonus said:


> Hardware is hardware... As in the phone itself lol. You can't "get" a hardware revision without buying another phone... Besides, from what I've seen, you don't want hardware revision .10. .09 is better from all accounts. .09 was made in Korea, but .10 was made in China.


I had a revision 10 that was made in Korea. I had to get it replaced because the speaker died on it though. I liked it better than the v9. It could handle higher OC speeds much more reliably.


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I had to flash twice to get the lte radio to take, but it's been fine since. Definitely faster radio handoffs.


----------



## knivesout

abqnm said:


> I had a revision 10 that was made in Korea. I had to get it replaced because the speaker died on it though. I liked it better than the v9. It could handle higher OC speeds much more reliably.


I've got a .10 made in China that's great, no banding or anything on the screen, no other hardware problems and very rare and infrequent data drops. Never OC'd it that high, but I've never had an issue OC'ing the GPU to 512. On that subject of data drops, I haven't seen a drop since yesterday morning when I flashed the radios but I'd give it some more time before I say it's "fixed". I think the notion that the .10 revisions that are made in China are junk (because they're made in China) is a little ridiculous. There are nexii made in Korea and China that have issues.


----------



## abqnm

knivesout said:


> I've got a .10 made in China that's great, no banding or anything on the screen, no other hardware problems and very rare and infrequent data drops. Never OC'd it that high, but I've never had an issue OC'ing the GPU to 512. On that subject of data drops, I haven't seen a drop since yesterday morning when I flashed the radios but I'd give it some more time before I say it's "fixed". I think the notion that the .10 revisions that are made in China are junk (because they're made in China) is a little ridiculous. There are nexii made in Korea and China that have issues.


Agreed. I had 3 replacement nexii that all had the constant signal drop issue. All 3 made in Korea hw v9. My current one is a v9 from Korea as well but it works great.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## vicky

I did notice signal strength improvement and faster 3G/4G hand-offs. But I'm also noticing quicker battery drain. My GNex is leaking juice like crazy. For example, 30 minutes on 4G, using Flipboard and battery drops from 65% to 45%. Charging is also relatively slower than before. Anyone else having this problem? Do I need to change some setting? Suggestions please.


----------



## iPois0n

vicky said:


> I did notice signal strength improvement and faster 3G/4G hand-offs. But I'm also noticing quicker battery drain. My GNex is leaking juice like crazy. For example, 30 minutes on 4G, using Flipboard and battery drops from 65% to 45%. Charging is also relatively slower than before. Anyone else having this problem? Do I need to change some setting? Suggestions please.


Try re-downloading. Then wipe cache and dalvik in recovery (important). Re-flash radios and bootloader (not flashing the new bootloader just doesn't make sense). If that doesn't help try using a different kernel. I definitely recommend either Franco's 246 nightly or M5.


----------



## knivesout

Why would you wipe anything before flashing bootloader or radios?


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

Protonus said:


> You both need to flash the PRIMELC03 bootloader that came out for JB 4.1.1... While JB does do a file system check that can take "a while" to complete, it shouldn't ever take much more than a few minutes at most. The PRIMELC03 bootloader boots up quicker in all circumstances. There is no reason NOT to flash it. And why would Google make one for each build of AOSP, and include it in all OTA's, if you weren't supposed to use it?


Sorry, but your assumption is wrong. I have had the PRIMELC03 bootloader since it's release. Again, this issue DID NOT crop up UNTIL after flashing these radios.


----------



## iPois0n

knivesout said:


> Why would you wipe anything before flashing bootloader or radios?


To insure a clean install. Why is wiping cache and dalvik too tedious for you?


----------



## Shiznit14

iPois0n said:


> To insure a clean install. Why is wiping cache and dalvik too tedious for you?


It is not needed to wipe anything when flashing radios or boot loaders..... They are separate from the ROM and do not touch the cache or davlik nor the system partition.

While it is not tedious it is just totally unecessary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter

Strange, but my phone doesn't show 4g as often. I was using 4.04 radios prior to this. For example right now I have -83dBm and it says 3g, but this same signal and up to maybe -97dBm always showed as 4g before. So...I'm confused.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

vicky said:


> I did notice signal strength improvement and faster 3G/4G hand-offs. But I'm also noticing quicker battery drain. My GNex is leaking juice like crazy. For example, 30 minutes on 4G, using Flipboard and battery drops from 65% to 45%. Charging is also relatively slower than before. Anyone else having this problem? Do I need to change some setting? Suggestions please.


If it's draining fast and charging slow, you likely have a stuck process taching out your cpu. It's charging slow due to the high drain. Typically a reboot will fix this and it's completely unrelated to the radios.


----------



## knivesout

Shiznit14 said:


> It is not needed to wipe anything when flashing radios or boot loaders..... They are separate from the ROM and do not touch the cache or davlik nor the system partition.
> 
> While it is not tedious it is just totally unecessary
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This right here.


----------



## superchunkwii

superchunkwii said:


> Thank you. I'll have to unlock/root/flash radios on her phone tonight and then I'll provide feedback. Hopefully this will fix her issue so I can keep her phone.


Ok so yesterday I did all the heavy work and threw the new radios on her truly defective stock ".10" version Gnex. 24hrs later and ZERO loss of signal! No red lines in battery area, no dropped calls, 4G all day and all perfect!

So, tomorrow I should get what would of been a refurbished craptastic phone from Verizon. Guess I'll just send that one back and keep her new and now fully functional one.


----------



## RW-1

I'm having a bad migraine right now, so I ask for slack when I ask, how may I check the bootloader currently on my Gnex?

I'm not having any boot up issues (IMO it is the ROM/Kernel shutdown restart procedures that are at fault, causing error checking on boot, not the bootloader itself), but I may decide to flash the "new" bootloader ...


----------



## mAlfunkti0n

RW-1 said:


> I'm having a bad migraine right now, so I ask for slack when I ask, how may I check the bootloader currently on my Gnex?
> 
> I'm not having any boot up issues (IMO it is the ROM/Kernel shutdown restart procedures that are at fault, causing error checking on boot, not the bootloader itself), but I may decide to flash the "new" bootloader ...


If you boot into the bootloader (vol up/down + power) it will tell you the version you are running.


----------



## cheeseisgood

I was one of the lucky people that had signal drop issues on my Gnex. It was getting really bad. Thought I was gonna have to get a CLNR, but this actually fixed my issue! No trouble on the 3g/4g/WiFi handoffs! Thanks OP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RW-1

mAlfunkti0n said:


> If you boot into the bootloader (vol up/down + power) it will tell you the version you are running.


Yeah, definately having brain fade today, as I was finished typing it I thought " Hey, I'd see that on the bootloader screen!"
Man, it's going to be a long day hehehe.

Thanks though ....


----------



## Honky Kong 64

So I flashed these the other day and everything looked fine until I switched over to Wifi. I then got grey bars. Tried rebooting. No dice. Also, when on 4G I would receive calls or texts and it would drop data altogether (greyed out) and not come back until I tried to connect to Wifi. what the heck. Flashed to 4.0.4 radios and everything was normal again...


----------



## RW-1

Checked my loader, I'm on PRIMELA03 ... So if this is PRIMELC03 I'm going to flash tonight ....


----------



## RW-1

Honky Kong 64 said:


> So I flashed these the other day and everything looked fine until I switched over to Wifi. I then got grey bars. Tried rebooting. No dice. Also, when on 4G I would receive calls or texts and it would drop data altogether (greyed out) and not come back until I tried to connect to Wifi. what the heck. Flashed to 4.0.4 radios and everything was normal again...


I would reflash, before doing so check your MD5, you may have had a bad flash ...


----------



## Honky Kong 64

RW-1 said:


> I would reflash, before doing so check your MD5, you may have had a bad flash ...


Okay. I verified before flashing the first time but I'll give it another go today. thanks


----------



## RW-1

Also, if you still have an issue, report the ROM you are on, kernel, etc. . .


----------



## Honky Kong 64

RW-1 said:


> Also, if you still have an issue, report the ROM you are on, kernel, etc. . .


Can this have an effect? I was under the impression that it couldn't.


----------



## Snow02

Honky Kong 64 said:


> Can this have an effect? I was under the impression that it couldn't.


Typically it won't, but as one example, one of the cm10 nightlies was causing data to drop during calls. So it can be a contributing factor.


----------



## Palfy

Hey are these the OFFICIAL Radios or is it a leak?


----------



## Mustang302LX

Palfy said:


> Are these the OFFICIAL Radios & Bootloader or is it a leak?


Leaked from the VzW JB update. I'd guess they will be official unless they see issues. It seems most have had great experiences with these so far though.


----------



## Palfy

Mustang302LX said:


> Same question both threads huh?
> 
> Reply from other thread below...
> 
> Leaked from the VzW JB update. I'd guess they will be official unless they see issues. It seems most have had great experiences with these so far though.


lol Thank you!


----------



## lpsquall

Hey, since flashing the new radio I have been unable to perform a google now search using voice. Can someone else try to see if it works for you?


----------



## superchunkwii

lpsquall said:


> Hey, since flashing the new radio I have been unable to perform a google now search using voice. Can someone else try to see if it works for you?


Works for me.

8/30 jellybro rom with these radios and whatever kernel comes in rom.


----------



## RW-1

Well, got out a bit early, and flashed the BL, now up to PRIMELC03, for what it's worth ... 

But the new radios are fantastic IMHO, almost instant transitions for me.


----------



## otter

otter said:


> Strange, but my phone doesn't show 4g as often. I was using 4.04 radios prior to this. For example right now I have -83dBm and it says 3g, but this same signal and up to maybe -97dBm always showed as 4g before. So...I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My bad. I was on 4.03 radios before this. I flashed the previous leak but it was worse. Right now I'm running sorcery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lpsquall

superchunkwii said:


> Works for me.
> 
> 8/30 jellybro rom with these radios and whatever kernel comes in rom.


Thanks for testing. I only updated the radios. I am using the latest BB rom.


----------



## T_Yamamoto

These radios work better for me. I have a 11.11 phone. Running paranoid android 1.992. Im getting full bars of 4G in areas where I used to only get 3G. 3G to 4G or vice versa switching is not any better though


----------



## otter

-75dBm...isn't that usually 4g? It's showing as 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442

otter said:


> -75dBm...isn't that usually 4g? It's showing as 3g
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's just the signal strength. Doesn't mean at a certain number you're gonna pull 4G.


----------



## blurlessX

I have been running BlackBean 2 for about a week with no issues then I successfully flash the new radios yesterday and my device will say "No Sim card", so I pull my sim and put it back and reboot and all works fine. Then about 2 hours later my phone says " Android System Processes not responding" and then it reboots?? I have never seen these before and all has started since the new radios. Is it mandatory to flash the bootloader? Anybody ever see something like this?


----------



## chaosnul

Having a weird "issue" where the new radios show that I'm roaming on my network extender when it never did before. I went back to the 4.0.4 radios to check, and it shows 3G with those. I guess it's not a big deal, but anyone else have anything like this happen?


----------



## PhilD

chaosnul said:


> Having a weird "issue" where the new radios show that I'm roaming on my network extender when it never did before. I went back to the 4.0.4 radios to check, and it shows 3G with those. I guess it's not a big deal, but anyone else have anything like this happen?


search this thread for "network extender"


----------



## billyk

lpsquall said:


> Hey, since flashing the new radio I have been unable to perform a google now search using voice. Can someone else try to see if it works for you?


Works perfectly for me.


----------



## billyk

I just flashed these new radios. Here's what I found:

- Signal strength went from -83 dBm to -75 dBm. If I recall correctly, every 3 dBm increase results in a 100% increase.

- ASU is at 15 with the new radios

- The switch between wifi and 4G is very fast, bordering on instantaneous.

After about an hour, the dBm went to -75 dBm, and the ASU went to 65. I don't know the relationship between dBm and ASU.

Although it's not a totally accurate way to measure your connection to the tower, my data xfer averaged 16 to 20 mbs with the previous radios. The first try with the new radios produced 49 mbs. Could be random - maybe not!

Thanks to the OP!


----------



## berto1014

Fixed my 4G issues completely. Used to drop 4G every time I tried searching on it. On the old radios only my CDMA worked stable. So woohoo for working 4G! Plus my phone doesn't get hot anymore trying to connect to 4G, also experiencing significant battery increase being connected to 4G.

So yes, Improvements


----------



## otis_bartleh

blurlessX said:


> I have been running BlackBean 2 for about a week with no issues then I successfully flash the new radios yesterday and my device will say "No Sim card", so I pull my sim and put it back and reboot and all works fine. Then about 2 hours later my phone says " Android System Processes not responding" and then it reboots?? I have never seen these before and all has started since the new radios. Is it mandatory to flash the bootloader? Anybody ever see something like this?


Same ROM, I haven't seen either of those issues though, and still on the ics bootloader too....


----------



## mrrifleman

yup, so far the new radios have been great. my phone used to drop 4g and take nearly a minute to reconnect to anything. i was often times left with a no service indicator. flashed the new radios and that problem has disappeared. as others have said, handoffs between LTE and CDMA have been great.


----------



## Snow02

Glad everyone seems to be mostly having a good experience. After a couple days and some interstate travel I can definitely confirm better signal retention and battery life on these. Places I used to drop signal completely I can hang onto 4G longer and never drop below 3G, where I used to hit 1x/no signal.


----------



## BayRican

Sorry for the noob question but if i wipe my phone in cwm will i have to reflash the new radios and bootloader again??  Thanks in advance

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017

BayRican said:


> Sorry for the noob question but if i wipe my phone in cwm will i have to reflash the new radios and bootloader again?? Thanks in advance
> 
> Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino

After two days, 4G speed has doubled.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BayRican

Syndicate0017 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## g35james

New radio rocks! Last test was with new radio. Awesome!


----------



## billyk

Another characteristic of the new radios - at least for me - is that when I run SpeedTest, the result now continually increases during the test - the scores just get higher and higher. Previously, during the test my 4G could go up, then down some and then maybe somewhere else. Now it just goes up. Very cool.

4G speeds continue to be the best I've seen.

The real test will be at my desk at work, where I never/barely get a data signal. Would be awesome to be able to use my phone for data at work.


----------



## RW-1

It's kind of a bummer, I had just gotten into the habit fo setting wifi for home and work (though work is a solid 4G, home I can get upstairs) to save batt life ...

Just awesomeness with these, can't put it any better ....


----------



## ecsnead69

Anybody that is like me and must have a network extender in the house to even get a good signal don't bother with these radios. For some reason the new radios will only pick up cell signal from the extender and not data (3g)?? Not a big deal if you use WiFi at home but if you don't then its a big problem.... plus, network extenders can't do 4g anyway....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

ecsnead69 said:


> plus, network extenders can't do 4g anyway....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes they can, Wilson has some. The official Verizon ones cant yet though


----------



## otter

ecsnead69 said:


> Anybody that is like me and must have a network extender in the house to even get a good signal don't bother with these radios. For some reason the new radios will only pick up cell signal from the extender and not data (3g)?? Not a big deal if you use WiFi at home but if you don't then its a big problem.... plus, network extenders can't do 4g anyway....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How much did it cost?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabbotage

EniGmA1987 said:


> Yes they can, Wilson has some. The official Verizon ones cant yet though


What is Wilson? I'd like to get a 4g extender!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

sabbotage said:


> What is Wilson? I'd like to get a 4g extender!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-Electronics-In-Building-Wireless-Booster/dp/B005UF83FY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1346530631&sr=8-13&keywords=Wilson+4G+verizon

http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-Signal-Booster-Antennas-841865/dp/B006690A22/ref=pd_sim_sbs_cps_3

Wilson makes top end signal boosters and extenders. They have some consumer stuff but they also do a lot of professional grade signal extenders for cell coverage.


----------



## Droiddude24

EniGmA1987 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...lson 4G verizon
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...d_sim_sbs_cps_3
> 
> Wilson makes top end signal boosters and extenders. They have some consumer stuff but they also do a lot of professional grade signal extenders for cell coverage.


$500!!!!!


----------



## ecsnead69

Lol!!! Like I said, network extenders won't do 4g.... unless you pay over $500?! Lol, why not just build a cell tower in your yard?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Protonus

EniGmA1987 said:


> Wilson makes top end signal boosters and extenders. They have some consumer stuff but they also do a lot of professional grade signal extenders for cell coverage.


I kinda want to get one of those Wilson's and gold plate it. When I'm not using it I'll wear it around my neck so errbody know I'm ballin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txyaloo

ecsnead69 said:


> Anybody that is like me and must have a network extender in the house to even get a good signal don't bother with these radios. For some reason the new radios will only pick up cell signal from the extender and not data (3g)?? Not a big deal if you use WiFi at home but if you don't then its a big problem.... plus, network extenders can't do 4g anyway....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Must be nice to have a Nexus that actually works with an extender. VZW has sent me 3 phones and none will connect to my extender. They refuse to replace the extender.


----------



## EniGmA1987

lol. You never said there was a price range you had to stay in for network extenders. The Verizon stuff is a really basic and very low coverage area unit with small power output. As I said with the Wilson units, they are for professional installations mostly and covers a much larger area with a far stronger signal. If you dont want to have a quality unit then dont pay for it, thats your choice.

Also, it costs at least $75,000 for a cell tower. Usually far more if you build it right.


----------



## Mike02z

I have noticed no difference in signal strength or data speed. What I did notice was that the flip between WiFi and 4G seemed faster.


----------



## vladimirhtg

I know that everybody is talking 'bout their awesome successes with these radios but i've actually had to flash back to the FA02 just to get 4g that won't drop. kinda annoying. they worked well for approx 6 hours but then totally quit on me and i have no idea why.

i'll try it again, see if anything better happens this time.


----------



## Snow02

vladimirhtg said:


> I know that everybody is talking 'bout their awesome successes with these radios but i've actually had to flash back to the FA02 just to get 4g that won't drop. kinda annoying. they worked well for approx 6 hours but then totally quit on me and i have no idea why.
> 
> i'll try it again, see if anything better happens this time.


You realize that the likelihood of that being due to the new radios is slim. To say they worked well for 6 hours and then didn't, make no sense. External factors are the most likely culprit. An overwhelming majority of the time newer radios are going to be better. And if the consensus is they are, they will be for everyone.


----------



## solongthemer

I dont understand why people seem to think that they will have the same exact results as others with radios. Or why people seem to think that radios drastically increase speeds. Your up/down speeds vary greatly upon time of day combined with network traffic. Theres no way to accurately distinguish. Secondly, location has everything to do with signal strength/reception. If you live in an area that you previously received 1 bar, to expect new radios to drastically improve signal is foolish at best. There is much misconception on how and what radios add functionality wise clearly. So all you people that flashed the new radios and had one great speed test right after.. Bash me. Go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg

Snow02 said:


> You realize that the likelihood of that being due to the new radios is slim. To say they worked well for 6 hours and then didn't, make no sense. External factors are the most likely culprit. An overwhelming majority of the time newer radios are going to be better. And if the consensus is they are, they will be for everyone.


why yes, i am aware. thanks. i actually study things like this. but what i'm still trying to figure out is why i literally can't get 4g (at all) with the FF02/FG02. the old 4.0.4 radios both give me great 4g but the time to establish the signal is comparatively long. actually FA02 gives me super crazy high (18 down, 15 up and an awesome ping) which is much better than my FC05. Understand that i'm not just throwing statements like my previous one out there. i've flashed all the available radios at least four times and tested them all over my city/area. i've been doing this for months, since i've got the phone. i have my previous results recorded. once again, i do realize the unlikelihood of the radios thrashing my 4g while i get awesome 4g with the old radios, but that's reality. i'm a pretty big fan of the "for each his own" thing with radios.


----------



## vladimirhtg

JayR_Themer said:


> I dont understand why people seem to think that they will have the same exact results as others with radios.


no worries man, people bash me when i don't get the exact same results lol (even though i've held all potential variables constant)


----------



## solongthemer

vladimirhtg said:


> no worries man, people bash me when i don't get the exact same results lol (even though i've held all potential variables constant)


unless you can regulate the data network traffic, your statement about variables is in fact, false.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helmdawg

I tried flashing these radios and my version is not updating to what the OP has. I am showing I515.09 vFF02 / I515.FG02... What gives?


----------



## thesoldier

Helmdawg said:


> I tried flashing these radios and my version is not updating to what the OP has. I am showing I515.09 vFF02 / I515.FG02... What gives?












You are on the new radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helmdawg

Hahah, thanks!! How do you check what boot loader you are on?


----------



## Droidx316

Helmdawg said:


> Hahah, thanks!! How do you check what boot loader you are on?


 turn your phone off then hit the power button and the volume up and down buttons all at the same time then it will bring you to the recovery boot loader.check your version from there.

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## Helmdawg

Droidx316 said:


> turn your phone off then hit the power button and the volume up and down buttons all at the same time then it will bring you to the recovery boot loader.check your version from there.
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


Thanks,so is "PRIMELC03" the newest version?


----------



## Droidx316

Helmdawg said:


> Thanks,so is "PRIMELC03" the newest version?


 yes sir.

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## silverbulletncsu

Running good so far. Although I really didn't have issues before.

One thing I noticed: when I dial *#*#4636#*#* and look under phone info it lists GSM/CDMA. If I change it to LTE/CDMA doesn't really seem to change much. But when I reboot it reverts back to GSM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helmdawg

Droidx316 said:


> yes sir.
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


Thanks!!


----------



## burrrdub

Flashed new radios. All calls went straight to voicemail without a ring. Had to flash back to 4.0.4 radios. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## docfong

Tried these for about two days and went back to the 4.0. 4 radios. 
Noticed a lot of issues dropping connections indoors that I never had before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Since upgrading, it seems like phone idle and cell standby are wasting a lot more battery than usual. Trying to see what's going on there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

SomeGuyDude said:


> Since upgrading, it seems like phone idle and cell standby are wasting a lot more battery than usual. Trying to see what's going on there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Those percentages are relative. It likely just means you've used the phone less or something else is using less battery. New radios typically improve battery efficiency, and definitely seem to here.


----------



## RW-1

Guys,

I believe it necessary to remind all that when you are going to post about how it worked or didn't, that you include what you are running ROM wise, etc.

For 90% out there, the new radios seem to be a hit. But to try to address those who are having issues with them, knowing the ROM and kernel at least, can assist.

I know it's radios but ...
I'd also humbly say if it is totally off, terrible, or something is just not working after the flash, to at least reboot, and then possibly re-flash (you won't hurt it) before posting the issue, and include that you have done so if you did. sometimes what seems to be an issue goes away with a reboot (or a cache/dalvik wipe)


----------



## twentydeuce

Sorry if this has been answered before, but what's the point of updating the bootloader? If my bootloader is unlocked, will this update it properly?


----------



## fused2explode

I always laugh at new radio threads as the comments always seem to portray people thinking they've just cold soldered a new antenna onto their phone. "WTF MY PHONE IS RECEIVING WAY LESS RAW SIGNAL AND RECEPTION!" You guys are too much.

That being said, knowing what radio software actually affects, my signal hand offs seem to have improved dramatically. Bravo. Thanks Snow.


----------



## famousface

I don't know if it is a rare thing but in call sound quality and especially Bluetooth makes a huge difference for me depending on the radio. I use the FA02 radios and get the best sound quality. I want to use the newest radios for switching but can't handle the bad in call sound. I've tried multiple options but can't get the new radios to work for clarity. Any wisdom or is it just my phone's quirk?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm

famousface said:


> I don't know if it is a rare thing but in call sound quality and especially Bluetooth makes a huge difference for me depending on the radio. I use the FA02 radios and get the best sound quality. I want to use the newest radios for switching but can't handle the bad in call sound. I've tried multiple options but can't get the new radios to work for clarity. Any wisdom or is it just my phone's quirk?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have noticed no difference in call audio quality across all radio versions. I am very much a stickler for it as well. I sent one phone back because it had a minor buzzing sound when making calls.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## fused2explode

burrrdub said:


> Flashed new radios. All calls went straight to voicemail without a ring. Had to flash back to 4.0.4 radios. Anyone else have this problem?


Several threads on this, half of them started by me. Will happen once in a while on any radio / rom / kernel combo. Turns out its VZW when cell traffic kicks up


----------



## Dr.Dad

fused2explode said:


> I always laugh at new radio threads as the comments always seem to portray people thinking they've just cold soldered a new antenna onto their phone. "WTF MY PHONE IS RECEIVING WAY LESS RAW SIGNAL AND RECEPTION!" You guys are too much.
> 
> That being said, knowing what radio software actually affects, my signal hand offs seem to have improved dramatically. Bravo. Thanks Snow.


I'm still having the issue where I lose my call as the phone switches from WiFi to 4g and visa versa. That's ok, just happens once a day on my way back to my car. Irritates the wife, though, when I hang up on her every day!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anewday

I got almost 20mbps uploads with the new radios.


----------



## xolanir

Has anyone been having any issues with WiFi connectivity and web content loading slow or even timing out? LTE works flawlessly but to save on data drain I use WiFi at home and work. I've rebooted both WiFi routers and reconnected, but the same issue prevails. Thx in advance for the help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh

xolanir said:


> Has anyone been having any issues with WiFi connectivity and web content loading slow or even timing out? LTE works flawlessly but to save on data drain I use WiFi at home and work. I've rebooted both WiFi routers and reconnected, but the same issue prevails. Thx in advance for the help.


Not any help I know, but I'm not having those issues with WiFi. The radios actually seem to be working well here... Not 100%, but I don't think the radios effect the WiFi radio??


----------



## abqnm

xolanir said:


> Has anyone been having any issues with WiFi connectivity and web content loading slow or even timing out? LTE works flawlessly but to save on data drain I use WiFi at home and work. I've rebooted both WiFi routers and reconnected, but the same issue prevails. Thx in advance for the help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Definitely not a radio issue. The radios only affect the cdma and lte radios, not wifi. The wifi driver is a part of the kernel. If you are having issues it is likely a configuration/interference issue with your router, your rom or the kernel.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## xolanir

otis_bartleh said:


> Definitely not a radio issue. The radios only affect the cdma and lte radios, not wifi. The wifi driver is a part of the kernel. If you are having issues it is likely a configuration/interference issue with your router, your rom or the kernel.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Alright thx! At least I have a starting point to go from. I'm on the vicious 4.1.1 v1 ROM, so I'll see if anything changes if I flash a different kernel. Thx for the help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

xolanir said:


> Alright thx! At least I have a starting point to go from. I'm on the vicious 4.1.1 v1 ROM, so I'll see if anything changes if I flash a different kernel. Thx for the help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


For what it's worth, I have had that issue intermittently for seemingly forever. It's definitely not radio related. It's rare/intermittent for me at least.


----------



## A2Eric

I'm having a problem with CDMA radio when I flashed this zip in OP. No 3G data at all. I watched it as it was installing and it said "writing LTE radio" then "patching LTE radio" then "writing CDMA radio" which took a long time to finish and it didn't say "patching CDMA radio". Don't know if it should say the same as what the LTE did but can't get 3G working for the life of me.

In Mobile Network Settings I've got Data Enabled and National data roaming enabled with Preferred Network Mode set for LTE/CDMA.

Any ideas?

edit: Figured it out. Power Toggles app was the culprit. Not sure if it's the app itself or a setting within the app and/or a conflict with the Power Controls in CNA ROM but after uninstalling Power Toggles, I now have working 3G and faster switching between 3G and 4G.


----------



## xolanir

Just curious if anyone knows what the "R" stands for on the signal meter? The other thing I noticed was that the phone got a little toasty while displaying that "R". Thx in advance for the help.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terryrook

Roaming?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xolanir

terryrook said:


> Roaming?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Would the device roam on its own even though it's selected in the settings. Data roaming isn't checked.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

xolanir said:


> Would the device roam on its own even though it's selected in the settings. Data roaming isn't checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's been showing up when connected to a network extender.


----------



## 3vohusker

Snow02 said:


> It's been showing up when connected to a network extender.


I have a network extender and I Always get that R but when in WiFi it goes away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xolanir

Snow02 said:


> I have a network extender and I Always get that R but when in WiFi it goes away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So does that mean where I was at the time, I was connected to someone's network extender? I was kinda in the boonies, but I didn't think I was that far out in the boonies.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02

xolanir said:


> So does that mean where I was at the time, I was connected to someone's network extender? I was kinda in the boonies, but I didn't think I was that far out in the boonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you were out in the boonies, you may have actually been roaming.


----------



## xolanir

Snow02 said:


> If you were out in the boonies, you may have actually been roaming.


Thanks for the help. It's making sense now. I was just curious cos I've never seen that "R" signal before, and in places where I know I'd be roaming, I usually get 3G. You learn a new thing daily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino

Having constant 3G drops, signal and 4G are completely fine.
3G being broken is worse to me than 4G being broken.

So back to ICS radios if this doesn't improve.


----------



## famousface

OK, I'll throw this out there if anyone has any thoughts I"d appreciate it. 
If I use the FF02/FG02 or the FC04/FC05 radios my call quality is consistently and noticeably worse. So much so that I can't use bluetooth or even understand the other person well (clicks, pops, breaking up). When I use the FA02/FA02 (or the EK06/EK04) the call quality is much better. Everything else is better with the newer radios except call quality. I've tried flashing different mirrors and multiple times and get the same result. I don't see this happening with others. Is there something I'm missing that might allow me to use the newest radios? The new radios do data better and that would be nice but I can't handle the poor call quality.


----------



## junior

famousface said:


> OK, I'll throw this out there if anyone has any thoughts I"d appreciate it.
> If I use the FF02/FG02 or the FC04/FC05 radios my call quality is consistently and noticeably worse. So much so that I can't use bluetooth or even understand the other person well (clicks, pops, breaking up). When I use the FA02/FA02 (or the EK06/EK04) the call quality is much better. Everything else is better with the newer radios except call quality. I've tried flashing different mirrors and multiple times and get the same result. I don't see this happening with others. Is there something I'm missing that might allow me to use the newest radios? The new radios do data better and that would be nice but I can't handle the poor call quality.


What kernels?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aziadeh

I hope this isn't a dumb question, but is GPS part of the radio file?
What I mean is when the radio files get updated, does the GPS or wifi get a bump also?


----------



## tiny4579

aziadeh said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question, but is GPS part of the radio file?
> What I mean is when the radio files get updated, does the GPS or wifi get a bump also?


 no its a proprietary file that gets flashed with the ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aziadeh

tiny4579 said:


> no its a proprietary file that gets flashed with the ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------

